# The recoil rebel



## Seemo.wm (23/10/17)

Has anubody tested, used, or built on the recoil rebel rda.
It looks like a really interesting concept, but if there are any first hand experiences out there, please share

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/10/17)

Yes, all of the above. It is a great RDA and has a fabulous and easy to build on deck. It is a very well constructed, quality product and the 2 top caps allow you to tweak your vaping experience to your liking. This is a very airy RDA and requires a decent dual coil build.

GEt it...

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

